# like being hit in the face with an iron skillet



## kvanlaan (Oct 25, 2006)

Brothers and Sisters in Christ:

Take 64 minutes from your day to listen to this fired-up Southern Baptist. A soft-spoken Dutch Reformed friend introduced me to this file and it has awoken me from a shamefully deep slumber. The file can be downloaded from this page:

http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?sermonID=52906154239

(you may need to register at the site, I can't recall)

Give it 10 minutes and 15 seconds and tell me you're not hooked.

It was a real blessing to me, just wanted to share.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 25, 2006)

Listening...I'll get back to you.


----------



## satz (Oct 25, 2006)

I listened to that sometime back. It is definitely good.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 25, 2006)

Another member of our church sent us the link and we listened Sunday. Definitely worth it.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 25, 2006)

I listened to it awhile back and burned several CD's and spread them around some young people. Scared the pants off a few. This brother holds to the doctrines of grace as well.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 25, 2006)

> I don't know why you're applauding because I'm talking about you.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 25, 2006)

I liked that part!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 25, 2006)

Oh me too, but it still blew my mind. NEVER heard a preacher say something like that.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 25, 2006)

Would to God we had a few more like him out there.


----------



## caddy (Oct 25, 2006)

Downloading now....


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 25, 2006)

Why did I only get about 33 minutes of it when I downloaded it? Anyone know?

EDIT:

Never mind, re-download got me the whole thing.


----------



## Augusta (Oct 25, 2006)

Listened to it in the car today. Wow!!!  Glad I saw this thread. My 12 year old asked some questions because she was in the car with me.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Oct 25, 2006)

I heard that sermon a while back, that brother is a prime candidate for excommunication. He's too biblical and too blunt. So unAmerican. But he's what we should all strive to be like. Imagine offending a crowd with the word of God, for the sake of God and nothing else. Absolutely no politics involved. Wow. now dats deep. Kinda reminds me of Jesus when He preached, "Unless you eat the flesh of the Son of God and drink His blood you have no part in Him", and many people followed Him no more.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Oct 25, 2006)

My whole family loved that message! On the way home this evening, I burned 30 copies to hand out. By the way, if you want a better quality version to burn, go here: link. I believe it's 48k versus 16k and it makes a difference if you're going to burn some copies.

Video of the same sermon here: [ame=http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8282577834620234188&q=Modern+American+Christianity]link[/ame]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 25, 2006)

starting to watch it now.


----------



## Augusta (Oct 25, 2006)

Here is a link to an interview of Paul Washer on Way of the Master. It is interesting. I don't know if the host quite understands that this guy is a Calvinist. 

http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?sermonID=81106162457

Host quote: "That is soo radical!" after being told of the efficacious work of the HS in salvation. 

Oh goodness, they put him on TBN also, it is included in the above link and he is preaching the true gospel on some show on TBN. Praise God!!! They are astounded.


----------



## Croghanite (Oct 25, 2006)

The most powerful sermon I have ever heard! I was holding back tears throughout.


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 25, 2006)

Incredible, isn't it? 

It reminded me of a dominee we used to have in the CRC when I was young, Rev. Geisterfer. He was short, balding, and had a long, white beard. He always started quietly, but would be spouting scriptural hellfire, damnation and the creeping terror of sin after a few minutes but NEVER to be the big bad pastor. He cared. That's all.

I think that's what got me most about this guy - he cares. He is not reformulating tired old themes, he's not rehashing the gospel, he's just laying it out as it is laid out in the Word, no 'social filter' included.

I don't understand why we think we need mega-churches equipped with full bands, slick marketing and several departments full of employees. The Holy Ghost is the only 'add-on' marketing tool we need to Christ's message, and he beats the rest of 'em hands-down.

How did we get so far off?

Here in China, I've heard that people in the countryside who are caught holding worship services in their homes have them knocked down by the police. And still they do it. THERE's faith for you.


----------



## Croghanite (Oct 25, 2006)

I wonder what was going through Paul Washers mind when he was being interviewed by TBN. The interviewers comments are classic TBN wish wash.


----------



## Augusta (Oct 25, 2006)

You gotta love the interview ending comment: "Alrighty then." They just didn't know what to make of him on the TBN show. I love how he just went right ahead and seized the moment and preached it straight up.


----------



## Croghanite (Oct 25, 2006)

When they were talking about his overseas preaching style,
the host said "im sure you hade large screen TVs, powerpoint and a banging speaker system". Paul... No, one man and one Bible. The host then asked "does that work?" Paul... I dont care if it works, its Biblical." Alrighty then.


----------



## Croghanite (Oct 25, 2006)

Hearing the music in the background, the hosts comments, knowing and having seen the false teaching of TBN, my first reaction is to laugh. 
I should be weaping for these people.


----------



## bfrank (Oct 25, 2006)

Heard this sermon a few months ago. Sounds to me like he's preaching to felt needs...like he "felt the need" for people to repent or spend eternity damned!

I wish more preachers actually preached like this guy and more of our young people actually understood the judgment they are facing. 

I live in a conservative little town in West Texas where it's "cool to be Christian" (adverb implied). I wonder how many realize the truths of the Gospel they claim they profess; how may know what it is like to actually be a Christian (noun implied).


----------



## turmeric (Oct 25, 2006)

*Heads Up* There are _two_ ministries called HeartCry; one is the missionary organization Paul Washer is part of - the other is a Pentecostal looking one led by one Sammy Tippit, a Calvary Road knockoff.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 25, 2006)

A modern day http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinners_in_the_Hands_of_an_Angry_God


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 26, 2006)

Astounding! He reminded me of Rolphe Barnard. When listening to Rolphe I have often wished there was a present day version of brother Barnard. This fellow seems to be it. Great message.


----------



## JohnV (Oct 26, 2006)

> Rev. Geisterfer


I remember him. What a fiery speaker he was. I don't think anyone slept through his sermons.


----------



## Augusta (Oct 26, 2006)

Actually found the video of the TBN show with Paul Washer. I haven't seen TBN in years and oh my goodness it looks like a vegas show!!  There is also an interview with Tedd Tripp who wrote Shepherding a Childs Heart who sounds reformed, he even gets Kirk Cameron, who loved his book, to say that salvation is a supernatural work of the HS. Whether Kirk understands the weight of it is anyones guess. There are singers etc. Then there is Todd Freil who sounded very reformed too (quoted Piper and Luther) and he street evangelizes live for Way of the Master radio. Freil debated with that guy that Paul Manata debated that used to be a Minister. Friel sounded like the guys on WHI. Interesting line up for TBN. 

Not by any stretch of the imagination saying TBN is improving or anything, I am just amazed at God raising up the true Gospel in unlikely places. He is so awesome!! 

The whole video is over an hour so the interview with Paul Washer starts at 1:18. He quotes J.I. Packer. So many reformed people referenced here on TBN! Could God be drawing Kirk Cameron and Todd Freil? I hope so.

http://www.tbn.org/watch/files/index.php?file=2006_8_10_300k.wmv&show=85


----------



## Joe Keysor (Oct 27, 2006)

*a sound message*

I listened to the sermon and thought it was very sound. 

When he rebuked the people for saying "Amen" I didn't know if he was led by the Holy Spirit to rebuke people who were loudly saying "Amen" while they were the biggest offenders, or if he was gracelessly splashing cold water on people who agreed with that he said and were really glad to hear some truth for a change.

The belief that we do not have to walk with Christ or live for Christ, but are guaranteed of salvation if we only agree to some doctrines - is this related to the removal of the last part of Romans 8:1 from some bibles? Could it be that the teaching that we also have to live for Christ and walk with Christ is not agreeable to the spirit of the world? I believe that it is.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Oct 27, 2006)

Joe,
I think he rebuked the "amen" sayers because the people were treating the situation like they were at a pep rally instead of really contemplating what he was saying and judging whether it applied to them or not.

The thing I liked most about his message was that he was actually PLEADING with men to convert and be saved! There was an all-consuming passion and fire in his voice that showed his sincerity and heart-felt longings for the souls of those young people.


While most people who preach are probably most concerned with being popular, he was most concerned with saving their precious souls from eternal damnation.

It was really a sobering sermon to hear... I needed it. I'm starting to think that most of what we Americans do "as Christians" (the concerts, conferences, seminars, vending, etc.) is a complete waste in comparison with what this man is doing around the world by raising up Christians who then raise up churches. I don't think there's any hope for us except a great persecution, and I have to admit, persecution wouldn't fit so well with my life right now!


----------



## BJClark (Oct 27, 2006)

I guess I really need to fix my computer to figure out where the conflict is with my sound so that I can hear this sermon. But I really hate the thought of reformating the entire hard drive to get it fixed again.


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 1, 2006)

LAYMAN JOE said:


> The most powerful sermon I have ever heard! I was holding back tears throughout.



 


Very Sobering!


Lord have mercy on us


----------



## caddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Just think of it as "Reforming" the hard drive. Maybe that will make it a little eaiser on you... 



BJClark said:


> I guess I really need to fix my computer to figure out where the conflict is with my sound so that I can hear this sermon. But I really hate the thought of reformating the entire hard drive to get it fixed again.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 1, 2006)

alwaysreforming said:


> Joe,
> I think he rebuked the "amen" sayers because the people were treating the situation like they were at a pep rally instead of really contemplating what he was saying and judging whether it applied to them or not.
> 
> The thing I liked most about his message was that he was actually PLEADING with men to convert and be saved! There was an all-consuming passion and fire in his voice that showed his sincerity and heart-felt longings for the souls of those young people.
> ...




 As sad as it is a persecution would weed this mess out.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Nov 1, 2006)

wow


----------

